# Linux (debian) mono boot sur un Mac Book 2006



## FakaPlow (15 Février 2014)

Bonjour.

J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'un Mac Book dont l'écran est totalement HS (j'utilise donc un écran auxiliaire grâce au connecteur mini DVI). Je comptais donc le passer en station serveur tournant complétement sous linux (distrib debian).

J'ai donc tenté l'installation mono boot de debian via son CD d'installation, en bootant dessus via la touche C au démarrage du mac. Une fois dessus, j'ai suivit le protocole d'installation standard, en joutant le bootloader grub. Tout s'est finit avec sucés.

Cependant, au redémarrage, jobtiens un dossier avec un point d'interrogation lors du démarrage du Mac. J'en conclu donc que la partition damorçage n'a pas été trouvée par le BIOS mac. En cherchant sur Internet, je n'ai pas trouvé de solutions particulière pour une installation mono boot de linux sur mac. Dois-je formater une partition d'amorçage en un système de fichier spécifique ? Je n'ai pas grande idée.

Je vous remercie de l'éventuelle aide que vous pourriez me fournir.

Cordialement,
FakaPlow


----------



## bompi (15 Février 2014)

Et dans cette page ?


----------



## FakaPlow (16 Février 2014)

Hé merde fallait garder Mac OS X...

Je suis en train de télécharger une autre version histoire de pouvoir installer une partition de démarrage propre.


----------



## bompi (16 Février 2014)

C'est effectivement plus simple. Une petite partition de 20-25 GB suffit amplement.


----------



## FakaPlow (16 Février 2014)

Sachant que j'ai viré Mac OS X et que les seules versions compatible avec mon système mettent très longtemps à se télécharger, il y aurait un moyen d'installer rEFIt sans passer par Mac OS X ?


----------

